# great grooming products



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi all
Just to let you know Alfie has been bathed in the Tropiclean products Jukee Doodles recommended in another thread. I used the aloe moist shampoo then the kiwi conditioner which is for matts. His fur was amazing afterwards with not a single matt. I also bought D-Mat spray but havent had to use that yet! Lovely products would recommend to anyone having problems with tangled cockapoo coats.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, will definately give it a try. How often do you bath him? I am finding Izzy could do with a weekly bath, but am reluctant to do it that often. x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you're pleased with Tropiclean stuff, I've found it a godsend over the years. The Tropiclean shampoos don't have any soap or detergents in them, they won't wash of spot-on flea treatments and will actually nourish the skin and won't do any harm with regular use. 

Changing the world one silky, tangle free Cockapoo at a time.  LOL

Julia


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Thanks, will definately give it a try. How often do you bath him? I am finding Izzy could do with a weekly bath, but am reluctant to do it that often. x


Hi Cara as Julia said these products are really gentle! Def worth a go! I try not to bath Alfie too much although in the muddy wet weather I have to. Now weather is drier finding he only needs bathing about once every 4-6 wks!  x


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Oooh goody! I have ordered some of these products on Julia's reccommendation too. They haven't turned up yet. Can't wait!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't find them here in canada! ahhh I will keep hunting....lady is having matting issues since the cone!!!! ergh


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I can't find them here in canada! ahhh I will keep hunting....lady is having matting issues since the cone!!!! ergh


Just looked on the bottle and it says "made in USA" Amanda. Good luck with the search.  x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I have ordered mine too. Looking forward to having a nice clean-smelling doggy and not being afraid to bath him too often.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I can't find them here in canada! ahhh I will keep hunting....lady is having matting issues since the cone!!!! ergh


I just bought Tropiclean D-mat at Pet Planet. Not sure if you have one near you but I thought I would mention it. It probably is at other stores too but I just thought to ask about it when I bought Chloe's dog food today.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Haven't found it yet. we don't have that store near us, I am going to check Global pet and see if they carry it, Aparently COSTCO carries it...I will have to go and look. Petsmart why dont' you carry the best of the best!!!


----------



## H&B (Dec 21, 2010)

Where can you buy these products from? Do they have a website?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I got mine on eBay. There are a few suppliers on there.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I ordered mine yesterday - Rosie still has her lovely puppy hair, but I thought I'd better get prepared! And I got the shampoo too!


----------

